
Ask HN: Is there an extension where you can follow specific user's comments? - otisfunkmeyer
I would love an alternate view of HN where my favorite users&#x27; most recent comments appear. I&#x27;m often more interested in the perspective of a few commenters than all of the links or comment threads.<p>I also think this would be an alternate and cool way to surface links--follow commenters you like.<p>Any thoughts?
======
jboynyc
You could turn those people's comment pages into RSS feeds and subscribe to
those in a feed reader.

Quick hacky solution to turn your comments into an RSS feed:
[http://createfeed.fivefilters.org/extract.php?url=https%3A%2...](http://createfeed.fivefilters.org/extract.php?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fthreads%3Fid%3Dotisfunkmeyer&in_id_or_class=age&url_contains=item)

